# Recently a CASE VAO



## dankaroll (May 13, 2009)

Hey guys I'm new here and new to tractors in general. My grandpa bought a Case VAO brand new back when my father was a kid, and had it up until he passed away a few months ago. The past 10 years have been hard for this tractor, as its been sitting outside and received little to no maintenance. Currently, its sitting out back under a torn up tarp in a patch of poison ivy. 

I went out today and checked it out, found out by the metal plate on the gauge cluster its a VAO with the serial number 5166053. From the little info I could find on the internet it seems to be pre-1947. 

Is there any websites that have a wealth of knowledge on these old tractors, or am I mostly on my own with going about salvaging this thing? 

Thanks again.


----------



## dankaroll (May 13, 2009)

title meant to say recently acquired.. my mistake


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum!

I have a 41 Case SC and some of our members here are well versed in Case tractors. 

A website with lots of great restoration pics and other info is http://www.ytmag.com/. Sometimes the members can be less than friendly but there is a lot of good info if you search in the old posts.

Another one is http://antiquetractorsforum.com/
Nice people and the administrator is a Case tractor collector.

Keep us updated on your progress in getting this piece of family history running again.

Andy


----------

